# The war is over.



## Amiir (Feb 18, 2018)

You defeated the bad guy. The realm is once again at peace.

Post an ending music to your adventure.


----------



## defunct (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Pompadork (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Jitters (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 23, 2018)

I know it's weird but






because the world would have to figure out what the heck to do with peace, on some level

what's that term, pyrrhic victory?


----------



## Flowercat (Mar 23, 2018)

First thing that I thought of.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## connortheskunk (Mar 23, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


>


This is my favorite Radiohead song, and one of my favorite songs of all time (Karma Police).


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 23, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> This is my favorite Radiohead song, and one of my favorite songs of all time (Karma Police).




world nearly ends, just a stupid harmonica after it's over


----------



## Scales42 (Mar 24, 2018)

I didnt know what to choose, then I remembered finishing the witcher 3.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Pipistrele (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Sagt (Mar 24, 2018)

This, especially from 1:10 to about 2:25.


----------



## RaverMonki (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Open_Mind (Mar 27, 2018)

Safe and Sound, by William Joseph.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 27, 2018)

well, if was a darker ending in question (the realm is silent for they can no longer scream....) it'd be this




but if it was a light and happy (happy gay unicorns everywhere, with cotton candy clouds!) ending than


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 27, 2018)

i shiggy diggy


----------



## Pyruus (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 27, 2018)

this one is honestly longboy but more understated


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Mar 28, 2018)

Jokes on you; Krro'Gaath isn't necessarily a great guy.

Unifying the continents so that they may serve under his family's rule for as long as Dragons remain the dominant species, with no feasible way to overthrow the dragon overlords.  All other stronger species experience the luxurious lifestyles and the lesser species serve to further the existence of the Confederacy they've been coaxed into.


----------



## Que_importa_el_nombre (Mar 28, 2018)

Si se trata sobre acabar con la guerra, esta es la mejor que creo conocer...


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 14, 2018)

eerybody dances war is over






alt manic version with same melody, but yeah everybody is moshing and knocking out each other's teeth

Edit: Matrix 2 zion rave but is actually fun although at expense to one's body and physical health


----------



## Catolo (Apr 15, 2018)

I would put this but more likely the instrumental version. Sadly couldn't find the instrumental version at all!


----------



## Cremetoertchen (Mar 4, 2019)

♥


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Skittles (Mar 4, 2019)




----------

